# Visa Visa-subclass : FA- 600



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

Guys,

I have a very specific doubt, my mother in law is here in Australia on Visitor visa - Subclass 600 and she got it for an year, these are her Visa details from Vevo:

Visa description : VISITOR
Visa class / subclass : FA / 600
Visa applicant : Primary
Visa grant date : 27 March 2014
Visa expiry date : 03 April 2015
Location : Onshore
Visa status : In Effect
Entries allowed : Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after 27 September 2015
Period of stay : 12 months

My doubt is does she have to travel out and in of Australia every 3 months till she completes 12 months OR she can stay in Australia for 12 month one stretch without traveling in and out. Is there any rule like no matter how long you have got the Visa you have to go out of Australia every 3 months and come back? I have been trying to get this cleared out from immigration department but no help.

Could anyone of you kindly help me on this.

Thanks,

Ashwin


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ashwin, 

it says "Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa", so she can either stay for 12 months in one go or leave the country in between and spend a total of 12 months in Australia. Note that the visa expires on 03 April 2015 so she definitely has to leave by that date, independent of how much time she has "used".


----------



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

Many Thanks, Really appreciate.



espresso said:


> Hi Ashwin,
> 
> it says "Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa", so she can either stay for 12 months in one go or leave the country in between and spend a total of 12 months in Australia. Note that the visa expires on 03 April 2015 so she definitely has to leave by that date, independent of how much time she has "used".


----------



## ashwinbittu (Oct 6, 2012)

Many Thanks, Really appreciate.


----------



## Appy2727 (Apr 6, 2016)

*Big confusion regarding FA-600*

Hi, My wife has got a visitor visa and here are the details of it:

Visa description - VISITOR
Visa class / subclass - FA / 600
Visa applicant - Primary
Visa grant date - 05 April 2016
Visa expiry date - 05 July 2016
Location - Offshore
Visa status - In Effect
Entries allowed - Single entry only
Must not arrive after - 05 July 2016
Period of stay - 06 months on arrival

Visa condition(s) - 
8101 - No work: The visa holder cannot work in Australia.
8201 - Maximum 3 Months Study: While in Australia you must not engage in any studies or training for more than 3 months.

The big confusion is that her visa is expiring in 3 months but the period of stay is 6 months. Is there some clerical error/printing error?? or what is the reason behind it. Do I need to contact DIAC/Immigration for it?

I have already applied for her partner visa from offshore, also there is no 8503 condition - (No further stay) attached to her visitor visa so can I put an application to extend her visitor visa before expiry?

Please explain!!


----------



## paisrikanth (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey Appy,

My wife also has got her Visit visa today and with exact conditions, I feel we can extend the visa from Australia but need confirmation


----------



## binny (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am from India and need help in filing for my visitor visa 600. My husband is Australian Citizen and I am also employed in big MNC. I have already applied for partner visa 309/100 2 months back. I want to go for atleast 6 months tourist visa. My company is also allowing me to work remotely but I guess I should not show this anywhere in my application as it will go wrong. 
Please help me what important evidences and documents I should provide to get 6 months grant. I will be self sponsoring myself and will show my funds. My husband will take care of my accomodation. 
I have collected 3 years ITR, my 6 month payslips, 6 months bank statement, some property papers, marriage certificate, my husband's payslips, citizenship certificate. I am not sure what should I get in letter from employer and it is mandatory i think if I mention in application that I am employed. Please somebody suggest what can be done in this case as I need the visa for 6 months.
Also Is there anything which should be mentioned in Invite letter from my husband so that immigration grant me visa for 6 months.
Any sort of help will be appreciated.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

binny said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am from India and need help in filing for my visitor visa 600. My husband is Australian Citizen and I am also employed in big MNC. I have already applied for partner visa 309/100 2 months back. *I want to go for atleast 6 months tourist visa. My company is also allowing me to work remotely but I guess I should not show this anywhere in my application as it will go wrong. *
> Please help me what important evidences and documents I should provide to get 6 months grant. I will be self sponsoring myself and will show my funds. My husband will take care of my accomodation.
> ...


Planning to deceive immigration, and make false statements from the start - not such a good idea.

You will need to apply for a Visitor Visa. The application states:

*"The following conditions will be applied to your visa:
Visa condition 8101
You must NOT work in Australia

Visa condition 8201
You must NOT study for more than 3 months while in 
Australia"*

You have to put your employer details in the application too, and their contact details, will you make a false statement there?

In the same form:

_52 DECLARATION

*WARNING: Giving false or misleading information or documents is a 
serious offence.
Having read the ‘Conditions for a Visitor visa to Australia’ on page 1 of 
this form, I declare that
• the information given is complete, correct and up-to-date;
• I understand that the visa I am applying for does not permit me to 
work in Australia;*_

Doing what you suggest means breaking Australian law on your very first visit.

If you knowingly are planning to breach your visa conditions, I doubt there would be any latitude at all granted to you if that was discovered.

From the web: 
*What happens if I'm caught working illegally?

If you are caught, you may have your visa cancelled and be forced to leave Australia. You may also be fined up to $10,000.

You can even be placed in an immigration detention centre until the necessary arrangements have been made to deport you.

It will also be very difficult for you to get another visa to come to Australia.*

Australia is unlike many other countries. The law (including Immigration law) is taken seriously, corruption is minimal, and if caught, you won't be able to get out of trouble. DIBP has a very active compliance unit.

For your own sake, think about what you are going to do very carefully.


----------



## binny (Sep 20, 2015)

kaju said:


> Planning to deceive immigration, and make false statements from the start - not such a good idea.
> 
> You will need to apply for a Visitor Visa. The application states:
> 
> ...


I agree to your points. This is the reason i put my query here. Actually the point here is I will not be leaving my job in India, i will only be remotely doing my routine work of india from home like taking calls and meeting, nothing more than that. I will not be doing any job in australia and will not even visit the office. I cannot leave the job currently as I will get the transfer to Australian office from my employer once I get my partner visa approved. Need the way out for applying visitor visa.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

binny said:


> I agree to your points. This is the reason i put my query here. Actually the point here is I will not be leaving my job in India, i will only be remotely doing my routine work of india from home like taking calls and meeting, nothing more than that. I will not be doing any job in australia and will not even visit the office. I cannot leave the job currently as I will get the transfer to Australian office from my employer once I get my partner visa approved. Need the way out for applying visitor visa.


If you even only answer calls etc related to your usual work, and get paid for it, that is work. 

You can't justify doing ANY work on a visitor visa, it is not permitted, period. You may like to read my previous post again, carefully. No work, period. Not a little bit of work from home, a few calls - NO WORK. No shades of grey, no little bits allowed, it's in black on white in the visa conditions. No work means not any, none. It's not me you have to convince anyway, it's DIBP. 

If you are prepared to take the risk and they find out, be prepared for the possible very serious consequences. Not to mention that in the broader area, over time, misrepresentation by visa applicants sometimes makes it harder for other applicants to be accepted.

Working from home is still working, even simple, routine work. And the law is the law, and it should be clear to you what you are suggesting is a breach of visitor visa requirements, and to get that visa you must state that you will not work, simple as that. If you work at all, and say you won't to DIBP, then you are giving false information to DIBP, AND knowingly breaching your visa conditions too. I doubt they would like that much. 

What you choose to do is your call, at your risk, of course.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

kaju said:


> If you even only answer calls etc related to your usual work, and get paid for it, that is work.
> 
> You can't justify doing ANY work on a visitor visa, it is not permitted, period. You may like to read my previous post again, carefully. No work, period. Not a little bit of work from home, a few calls - NO WORK. No shades of grey, no little bits allowed, it's in black on white in the visa conditions. No work means not any, none. It's not me you have to convince anyway, it's DIBP.
> 
> ...


I think we are not understanding her query correctly. 

She means that she works in India and her employer is only allowing her to leave if she is able to work remotely (means from Australia). She will still be paid by Indian employer in India.

I don't think she is breaching any law here. A lot of people while on vacation take their laptops with them and respond to emails and work occasionally. As long as an Australian employer is not involved (in which case PR holders and Citizens should be preferred first), the work is not being paid in Australia and work is not involving any Australian economic activity, she is fine.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

FAIS said:


> I think we are not understanding her query correctly.
> 
> She means that she works in India and her employer is only allowing her to leave if she is able to work remotely (means from Australia). She will still be paid by Indian employer in India.
> 
> I don't think she is breaching any law here. A lot of people while on vacation take their laptops with them and respond to emails and work occasionally. As long as an Australian employer is not involved (in which case PR holders and Citizens should be preferred first), the work is not being paid in Australia and work is not involving any Australian economic activity, she is fine.



binny says her company will allow her to work remotely. She says "I guess I should not show this anywhere in my application as it will go wrong."

So when the application asks do you understand that the visa permits no work, what then? She fails to declare that she is working? 

If it's an occasional response to an employer email is all it is, fine. I doubt it though from her posts. If binny wants to take the risk, fine. 

Nothing about where the employer is in the visa conditions, is there? Just no work. I understand what you're saying, and a few emails etc is certainly not a concern, but working (in the general sense that would most commonly be understood) would be a breach of the visa conditions, simple as that. 

How are you going to get round the 8101 Condition? It's not "No Australian Employer" it's "You must NOT work in Australia". 

Would you be happy to sign "I understand that the visa I am applying for does not permit me to work in Australia"? after being advised of possible penalties? Isn't signing that a false and misleading statement, if you do work?

I do have some experience in this area.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

kaju said:


> binny says her company will allow her to work remotely. She says "I guess I should not show this anywhere in my application as it will go wrong."
> 
> So when the application asks do you understand that the visa permits no work, what then? She fails to declare that she is working?
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right about the declaration. She should declare that she would be supporting her employer in India from Australia remotely. I don't think her visa will be refused. 


But yes, she should declare truthfully.


----------



## binny (Sep 20, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Yes, you are right about the declaration. She should declare that she would be supporting her employer in India from Australia remotely. I don't think her visa will be refused.
> 
> But yes, she should declare truthfully.


Hi Kaju & FIAS,
I dont want to do anything unlawful, this is the reason i put my query here so as to have expert advice. Please help me out how should I deal with this situation. Should I write in my employer letter that I will support them remotely but then will i get the grant? Or else I have to ask for unpaid leaves from my company which can not be longer than a month or 2. Please help me is there any way out for me.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

binny said:


> Hi Kaju & FIAS,
> I dont want to do anything unlawful, this is the reason i put my query here so as to have expert advice. Please help me out how should I deal with this situation. Should I write in my employer letter that I will support them remotely but then will i get the grant? Or else I have to ask for unpaid leaves from my company which can not be longer than a month or 2. Please help me is there any way out for me.


You should read the article on the same subject here:

Visa Lawyers Australia | Australian Immigration Lawyer | Work Condition 8101 - â€œNo Workâ€�

I believe you should get an unpaid holiday.


----------



## kumar.ram2736 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I am having Aus PR. I am planning to invite my parents and sister to Australia on Visitor Visa.
But i am getting confused with "Visitor visa – Tourist stream - 1419" and "Visitor Visa – Sponsored Family stream - 1418"
As my parents live in a remote place they can not apply for Visitor Visa themselves. I am planning to apply for 1418 (Sponsored family stream) from Australia. Did anyone apply this visa from Australia. Where do we need to submit the documents, what is the process. Please let me know if you have any information on this.


----------



## binny (Sep 20, 2015)

kumar.ram2736 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am having Aus PR. I am planning to invite my parents and sister to Australia on Visitor Visa.
> But i am getting confused with "Visitor visa &#150; Tourist stream - 1419" and "Visitor Visa &#150; Sponsored Family stream - 1418"
> As my parents live in a remote place they can not apply for Visitor Visa themselves. I am planning to apply for 1418 (Sponsored family stream) from Australia. Did anyone apply this visa from Australia. Where do we need to submit the documents, what is the process. Please let me know if you have any information on this.


Hi Ram,

As I read somewhere on immigration site, the documents need to be submitted at Sydney Immigration office or at Brisbane i guess. For family stream visa you may be asked for a bond as well bt its not necessary in every case. 
Have you arranged all documents?

Regards/Vanita


----------



## binny (Sep 20, 2015)

FAIS said:


> You should read the article on the same subject here:
> 
> Visa Lawyers Australia | Australian Immigration Lawyer | Work Condition 8101 - â€œNo Workâ€
> 
> I believe you should get an unpaid holiday.


Yes, I have asked for unpaid leaves for a month. But for now i had to postpone my plan due to some official work.
Moreover i recently got the mail for medical from immigration for my partner visa 309 and i completed that very next day. Now I am confused related to the time frame. if everything goes well how much further time will the processing take. 
I have to be in Australia in August. 

Regards/Vanita


----------



## akmirror (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry to bump into like this. Can anyone help me out ?

I applied for visitor subclass visa 600- tourist stream online for my parents. I am living in Australia for close to 4 years now. Initially I applied for 6 months and now found out my parents will stay only for 3 months. So I submitted a change of circumstance form online. My problem is do I wait for the visa to arrive now that we have submitted all docs and they have done they biometrics too. Because I had applied for 6months visa initially, the online portal shows medical assessment required. But I have changed my circumstance to apply for 3 month visa. Do I ask them to carry out medical examination ? I had read that you dont need to take medical exm if the visa stay is 3 months or less? Can somebody shed light on it ? MUch appreciated!!!!


----------



## mcel2112 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have some questions about my Mother's visa. I hope someone can help and enlighten me pls. Her Visa is Visitor Visa Subclass 600 Class FA, they gave her a Multiple entry valid up to 12 months. and it says, 3 months from the date of each arrival. My question is, after 3 months, Yes, she need to leave Australia and come back.. So, is my Mum need to exit or go back in our country (Philippines) or Can she go to another country to exit like New Zealand, Singapore, Hongkong or Thailand for a week and come back Australia again? 

Thank you so much and I hope someone can answer my question pls. 
_Mcel_


----------

